# Cracked frame - replaced



## rwc (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a note of thanks to Matt at bikesdirect. 

I ordered an Immortal Pro in August and after a month or so I noticed a crack around the bottom bracket (drop-tube drip hole, around the top of the bracket and then back along the stay). 

Thankfully, I saved the packaging and after swapping email with Matt, I shipped it back. He pulled all the components and placed them on an "Immortal Spirit" (same frame) and sent it back to me. I pulled everything out of the box last night and at first glance it looks great.

Other than time lost and the hassles involved, I was very pleased with the support Matt at bikesdirect provided.

Happy Holidays,

Robert


----------

